# Sccy CPX-2 Review



## Yeti-695

Don't know if anyone cares, and I'm not an expert by any means, but I'm adding my two cents. I know there will be a few people that might not like this review and being this is my first it might be a little hard to follow.

My wife has been wanting a new carry pistol and I talked to my father and he mentioned a company called SCCY. I had never heard of them, but looked them up and found all kinds of mixed review online. And like they always say you can’t believe everything you read on the internet. I broke down and found a great deal on one and ordered the CPX-2 for her. We went out last weekend and out over 100 rounds through it without any problems. For my wife having problems with double action trigger pulls, she had no major issues with the trigger pull. The reset is a little different, but for her not shooting a whole lot of guns it didn’t bother her. I would say that for a budget minded individual looking for a good gun I would definitely look into this gun. I found this one on Classic Firearms website for 199.00. I’m not sure if they have any left at that price, but it’s a nice little double stack 9mm pistol. Also I read an article that sometime in the near future they are looking to make it in a 40. This is just my two cent and if anyone want to get a good little pistol I would recommend looking into it.


----------



## TheLazyL

If your wife is happy with the CPX-2, then what others think don't amount to anything!

I'm like you, never heard of SCCY. They appear to be a young American company.


----------



## Yeti-695

My wife looked them up and they started in 98, but really didnt start making guns until 2010 or something like that. My dad reads ALOT of gun magazines and that how he found out.


----------



## Sentry18

Sccy started out as Skky. It was founded by a former disgruntled Kel-Tec employee who left the company with the old design plans devised by George Kelgren then allegedly made some enhancements. They name was changed after they were sued by the Vodka maker and became Sccy. The company got some serious bad press when they first started making guns when the owner decided to go onto some internet forums pretending to be someone who bought one and felt it was better than any other gun ever made. He was outted and then went super troll until pretty much ever moderator kicked him to the curb permanently. They took a step back and the company was out of sight for a year or two, then they actually just tried to make the gun better. I tested a CPX-2 once at the request of an officer (who supplied the gun) to see if it could be on the approved back up gun list. It was a little crude, the trigger was long and heavy and the finger grooves were awful; but it went bang and was reasonably priced. I would not fault anyone who owned one and likes it. The big mistake Sccy made when they copied the Kel-Tec P11 was slightly changing the magazines. The P11 could use any S&W 12 round 9mm or 15+ round 9mm magazine. The Sccy can only use Sccy mags. But the Sccy did have a slightly better trigger than the P-11, so that's good. The one my officer bought was one sale for $189. At that price I would say it was a pretty good deal. I see them locally sometimes for $275 or so. At that price I would add a little more money and get a more refined gun (which there are many of in the $299-349 range). Like Lazy said, if _whoever_ likes it then that is all that matters.

IMO they shouldn't make a .40. The Kel-Tec P11 .40 was a miserable gun to shoot and had a VERY short service life. The small light design cannot handle the wear & tear of the .40, which really does not give you any more stopping power anyway but is much harder to shoot accurately and quickly. 10-12 rounds of 9mm is just as good as 8-10 rounds of .40.

*Oh and Yeti*, this thread will be moved soon to the members only gun forum. They don't allow gun chat here on the general forum.


----------



## fteter

Hand guns likes and dislikes are really personal things. One example: the Makarov PM. I own one. Don't really care for it...can't hit squat with those teeny sights and the fairly snappy recoil hurts my hands. My youngest boy (who is 26...wow) loves the thing. And he's pretty sharp out to about 30 yards.

My wife and I are in the process of hunting down a hand gun for her. We both tried out the CPX-2. I really like it. But she prefers the Bersa Thunder.

It's all a matter of what works for each person. If it's reliable, you're accurate with it, and you like it, then who cares what anyone else thinks? If one does a bit of research, it's easy to find that SCCY is an up-and-coming company. And your wife sounds happy. You done good.


----------



## Sentry18

I would add that careful research and caution are in order too. There have been many guns that came to market that had an instant fan base that turned out to be utter failures and were quickly pulled. The Remington R51 9mm being the most recent. Remington blamed manufacturing tolerance issues. But the Caracal series (metallurgy issues), the Vektor CP-1 (not drop safe) and the entire polymer framed Taurus line prior to the G2 series (will fire at random with manual safety on) turned out to be unsafe poorly manufactured designs that could get you killed. But some of them were reliable and lots of people owned and liked them. As scary as it is, some still do! As a general rule I don't like to be a product tester until the design has been on the market for at least a year. And once someone knowingly puts out a dud gun, I am very leery to every trust them again.


----------



## Yeti-695

My wifes other carry pistol is a Bersa Thunder, she loves that little gun. She was just wanting to move up in caliber, which I told her that it was not necessary with ammo made today, but she insisted. We own other 9mm, but just one .380 and that was here main reason for going to the 9mm.


----------



## Caribou

I'm with your wife on this one. I like the 9MM better than the .380 but it will do the job. One advantage to the 9MM is that ammo cost less so you can practice more. Ammo cost less and more power is a good excuse to buy another gun. Not that you should need an excuse.


----------



## ajfkdem1

My CPX-2 is my everyday carry pistol. The thing is less expensive than a pair of my wife's shoes, goes BANG every time, very accurate at 25 feet, spread out center mass hits out to about 50 feet if I take my time., and carries more rounds than the competition's guns that cost hundreds more. It sits in a Desantis OWB holster and doesn't print no matter what I wear. Paid $219 NIB from Bud's Gun Shop.


----------

